# 2 pallets a day is it enough?



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Tank temperature is ~80F. Im feeding him 2 pallets per day, one in the morning and one in the evening. Every few days he gets those frozen blood worms. 
Is this enough food or am I slowly starving him.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I, personally, feed 4-5 pellets in the morning, and 3-4 at night.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

It depends on the size of your pellets. If you are feeding pellets that are about 1mm, like Omega One Betta Buffet or the 1mm New Life Spectrum ones, then maybe two or three in the morning and two or three in the evening? Aqueon betta pellets and Hikari Micro Wafers are smaller, and Omega One Micro Pellets are super tiny!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think 2 pellets a day isn't enough. My little plakat gets 6, 1MM pellets a day. Quite a few more if I use the small Omega One color pellets. My king gets as many as 10, (sometimes 12 if I lose count) a day and still begs for food constantly. You should have no problem feeding him 5 to 6 1 MM pellets a day, especially at 80°. Just make sure you are using a good quality food.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Im using the 1mm Omega One Buffet pallets. 

I will feed him then 2 in the morning and 3 in the evening.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I guess I should probably maybe start feeding my boys a bit more then too. I do 2-4 a day of the Omega One pellets. Maybe I'll switch to 6 a day.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not as rigid in my feeding of my fish as it seems some members on this forum are. 

Rather I go by the physical appearance of my fish as an indicator of when to feed and how much to feed. Some days my fish will get a large feeding, but the next he may get offered a much smaller meal. I usually only feed enough that my fish ends up with a stomach that is gently rounded but not bloated.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Reccka said:


> I guess I should probably maybe start feeding my boys a bit more then too. I do 2-4 a day of the Omega One pellets. Maybe I'll switch to 6 a day.


It's what works for me. Your mileage may vary. My plakat will usually turn away after 3 pellets, he's a light eater. If he's guarding his nest he won't eat at all until I lure him away. My king would eat himself to death if I'm not careful. Both are extremely active fish. If your fish is a betta hammock potato, he might just require less.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm not as rigid in my feeding of my fish as it seems some members on this forum are.
> 
> Rather I go by the physical appearance of my fish as an indicator of when to feed and how much to feed. Some days my fish will get a large feeding, but the next he may get offered a much smaller meal. I usually only feed enough that my fish ends up with a stomach that is gently rounded but not bloated.


Good point. I feed my males as much as my female and she's fat and on a diet as of Monday!! Males normal size.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow i only feed mine one flake a day huh


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

MikeG14 said:


> It's what works for me. Your mileage may vary. My plakat will usually turn away after 3 pellets, he's a light eater. If he's guarding his nest he won't eat at all until I lure him away. My king would eat himself to death if I'm not careful. Both are extremely active fish. If your fish is a betta hammock potato, he might just require less.


True, I may feed my two smaller boys 5 and my two larger ones 6. They're all active and they would all totally eat themselves to death if I allowed it. It's always "food, food, food" with them lol.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I believe that one flake a day is probably not enough. I am assuming that one average sized flake has as much food in it as one pellet. You should try feeding two or three flakes twice a day.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

BettaBeau said:


> I believe that one flake a day is probably not enough. I am assuming that one average sized flake has as much food in it as one pellet. You should try feeding two or three flakes twice a day.


Ok thank you


----------



## Betta Ray (Nov 5, 2014)

4-5 pellets for the day, he measures a little over 3" so that may be the norm, not in one sitting rofl


----------



## RootsBDY (Nov 6, 2014)

New here....so hello. I am also really new to caring for a betta fish (let alone any fish). I got advice to the effect of feeding only once every couple/few days with 3-4 pellets and a blood worm. Is that inaccurate to the consensus of the group?


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

The pellets I use could be described as half pellet sized, or .5mm. My girl InfraRed is smaller than male bettas, and I feed her 3 to 4 of my pellets, twice a day. So she is getting the equivalent of 3 or 4 regular sized pellets a day.

Roots, welcome! Most of us here seem to feed our bettas daily, usually with one day of fasting per week. Also, the bloodworms should be an occasional treat, maybe once a week?


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

In deciding how many pellets to feed, keep in mind that the better quality foods like NLS and Omega have more protein in them and more easily digested than those whose first ingredients are fillers (basically plant material...soy, wheat etc.)
That being said, you can feed your bettas a bit more with the NLS or Omega, as these will readily pass through their system. I normally feed my bettas four in the AM and 4 in the evening.
With the lesser brands they are going to take more time to go through their digestive tracts so you don't want to overdo it.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I feed mine one flake cause i dont want to overfeed them


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm not as rigid in my feeding of my fish as it seems some members on this forum are.
> 
> Rather I go by the physical appearance of my fish as an indicator of when to feed and how much to feed. Some days my fish will get a large feeding, but the next he may get offered a much smaller meal. I usually only feed enough that my fish ends up with a stomach that is gently rounded but not bloated.


I feed my fish a similar way. I look at their tummies and see how big they look.



Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Wow i only feed mine one flake a day huh


one flake is not enough. I personally do not feed flakes since they lead to bloating and constipation since they expand in the stomach.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> I feed my fish a similar way. I look at their tummies and see how big they look.
> 
> 
> 
> one flake is not enough. I personally do not feed flakes since they lead to bloating and constipation since they expand in the stomach.


They have no issues eating flakes when i give it to them they love it 

Huh... Two a day it is then wow lol


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i dont like flakes personally, they are messier, and ive heard they are less nutritional complete. my bettas really enjoy NLS small fish formula, i just feed them till their bellys look round


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> i dont like flakes personally, they are messier, and ive heard they are less nutritional complete. my bettas really enjoy NLS small fish formula, i just feed them till their bellys look round


I got him omega one buffet flakes cause he was a picky eater and he loves this food honestly lol


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah i have a few picky ones (thats why i bought that type), they really like it, there nice and small.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> yeah i have a few picky ones (thats why i bought that type), they really like it, there nice and small.


Funny how fish are huh? Lol very picky eaters well i dont worry no more thats for sure he eats the food like a shark!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, mine hated the larger pellets, Titan ( in my picture) refused the larger ones, he just look at it and swim away lol.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> yeah, mine hated the larger pellets, Titan ( in my picture) refused the larger ones, he just look at it and swim away lol.


Mine would spit them out i worry if he was not eating at all or that he even ate the food he just spits them out now he wont do that


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

If you are going to feed flakes to your bettas then the Omega One Betta Flakes are the way to go! I would feed two larger or three smaller flakes, though. We don't want your pals to be underfed and hungry!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

BettaBeau said:


> If you are going to feed flakes to your bettas then the Omega One Betta Flakes are the way to go! I would feed two larger or three smaller flakes, though. We don't want your pals to be underfed and hungry!


Haha tomorrow i shall do that!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

"2 pallets a day is it enough?"

Yes. Two. Two pallets.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tolak said:


> "2 pallets a day is it enough?"
> 
> Yes. Two. Two pallets.


Now you made me crack up lol


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol!XD^


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Tolak said:


> "2 pallets a day is it enough?"
> 
> Yes. Two. Two pallets.


My boy is growing. He is hungry. All that carbon will make his bones grow.


----------



## Betta Ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Bettas love their fiber.... In their natural habitat they reside within wild growing pallet paddies.:jk:


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Betta Ray said:


> Bettas love their fiber.... In their natural habitat they reside within wild growing pallet paddies.:jk:


Don't forget to soak them in.


----------

